# Starting a label in melb, Fulfillment sites, local printer, big cartel etc



## mattjonesismad (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi my name is Matt,
I have started looking into starting up a t-shirt label. I have graphics to be printed and can promote easily enough but I have come to find myself running around in circles. 
I have been looking at sites like Threadless, Spreadshirt, Redbubble etc. 
...I have also been trying to find decent printers in Melb pref. Outer East, (Belgrave Line).

If anyone has been in this situation in Melb and has been able to find a profitable way to get everything done please let us know. ie if they went for a big run of shirts to keep a large amount of stock or printed shirts as the orders came in, anticipating their sales etc paypal, bigcartel, mail orders, tag reworkings etc...

Or any feedback on sites like Threadless, Spreadshirt etc.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Threadless


Threadless doesn't print t-shirts for other people or do fulfilment. They are a t-shirt design contest.

While you're waiting for more answers in this post, you can find more Australia specific posts here: australia related topics at T-Shirt Forums

and here: Australia and New Zealand - T-Shirt Forums


----------

